# X-Trail Seats



## steveo_67 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi Everyone

I have just bought a year old Nissan X-trail sport - UK spec with upholstery seats. The seats get waterstained very easily with rain. 

I have checked with nissan and they tell me that the seats are designed to be cleaned easily with mild detergent and water, however, doing this leaves bigger water stains!

Can anyone help or give me advice on the best way forward?

Cheers.


----------



## Starbucky (Oct 28, 2004)

steveo_67 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have just bought a year old Nissan X-trail sport - UK spec with upholstery seats. The seats get waterstained very easily with rain.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Maybe one of those little handheld steam cleaner jobbies would work.
If you know someone who has one it might be worth giving it a try.
Maybe a one of the steam cleaner units you can rent with the uphosltry attachment...
You don't want to soak too much or srcub too hard for that matter...hard brushing can cause fuzzing on material.

congrats on your new X-trail.

martin


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

^^^^^^^^
After that.... 3M ScotchGuard or a Teflon Upholstery Protector will be great to avoid future stains.


----------



## steveo_67 (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

I heard on one of the other forums about this problem. Supposedly good idea is to evenly wet the entire seat...and let it evenly air dry...


----------

